
Ask HN: How do you decide who to add first in a group email? - dawhizkid
There are always those people who notice what order you add them to a group email. How do you decide who to add first? Alphabetical? Most Sr to most Jr? Most relevant to least relevant?
======
ggm
If you reply, the moment of decision is mostly lost. The secondary question
"who do you add, and who do you remove" remains.

It is polite to consider the to/cc list differently I think. they are not the
same by intent or meaning. Bcc of course is in a special set of its own.

If your message has a voice, couched to a receiver, then it is sensible for
any _you_ language to be understood as being To: that person.

------
xauronx
I've never paid attention to that personally. I guess I add them in order of
most important (who I anticipate getting most value out of the meeting)
subconsciously, but I try to keep as few people in To: as I can and put
"everyone else" in CC:.

